# Made it to Maui!



## DaveNV (May 19, 2018)

My Hawaii trip has finally arrived. We flew from Seattle to Kahului this morning.  Nice flight, easy trip.  Picked up the rental car, and found our way to Ka'anapali Beach Club. I must say, I am very impressed by this place so far.  Check in was a breeze, staff was very helpful at the desk.  The room is great, and we're just finishing getting settled.  We're heading out to get a bite of dinner, and explore a bit.  I'll post more once I have some things to talk about, but for a tease, here's the view from our room.  Room 1141.

Dave


----------



## Lydlady (May 19, 2018)

We stayed there a couple years ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2018)

Great view!! I only have 244 days until Maui so I’ll be looking for ideas.


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

slip said:


> Great view!! I only have 244 days until Maui so I’ll be looking for ideas.



There's no way I can come close to your Kauai thread.  That was epic!  I'll do what I can from here, and hope for the best. 

We're driving up Haleakala tomorrow morning for sunrise.  I specifically chose tomorrow since it's the day after arriving, and we'll still be on Mainland time, so it'll be easier to wake up.  We can sleep in on the days after that.  I have my NPS ticket, the new requirement that controls the number of cars at the summit for the sunrise - there are limited parking places. The ticket is only a dollar, but it means they will know how many cars are on the mountain at that hour. The ticket does not include admission to the Haleakala National Park - that's the regular fee.  If you have an Access Pass in one flavor or another, it's good to get you in.  Thanks to a helpful lady Ranger at Kolob Canyon (part of Zion National Park) years ago, I have my lifetime Access Pass due to my bum leg.  (She gets a grateful "Thank you, Kolob Lady" comment after we drive through the gate of any Park that accepts my Pass.

After the sunrise, we'll probably stop in Kula on the way down the mountain.  There is a breakfast place there that was really good. I can't remember the name, but if it's still there, I'll post about it.

Then to Costco for supplies for the week, and to see what's new.  (It's the LAW that we have to stop at every Costco we see in towns we visit.  The curse/pleasure of being married to a Costco career staffer.)

After that, we'll see what the day brings.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 20, 2018)

I knew you that would like the condo at that resort, Dave.

Really sorry that you had to change your trip to the Big Island and star gazing at the Mauna Kea.  

Hopefully later because it is a great tour and experience but it has to be pitch dark to see it at it’s best.  

Our second time had some moon light and we were not stationed where we were stationed the first time with that company so less memorable.

There are more tour operators now so you may need to check Trip Advisor what tour is recommended now.  We did it two years on a row many years ago.

Check what Haleakala has to offer or the Hyatt Regency Resort & Spa.  I believe that they have something too.


----------



## taffy19 (May 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> We'e driving up Haleakala tomorrow morning for sunrise.  I specifically chose tomorrow since it's the day after arriving, and we'll still be on Mainland time, so it'll be easier to wake up.  We can sleep in on the days after that.  I have my NPS ticket, the new requirement that controls the number of cars at the summit for the sunrise - there are limited parking places. The ticket is only a dollar, but it means they will know how many cars are on the mountain at that hour. The ticket does not include admission to the Haleakala National Park - that's the regular fee.  If you have an Access Pass in one flavor or another, it's good to get you in.  Thanks to a helpful lady Ranger at Kolob Canyon (part of Zion National Park) years ago, I have my lifetime Access Pass due to my bum leg.  (She gets a grateful "Thank you, Kolob Lady" comment after we drive through the gate of any Park that accepts my Pass.
> 
> Dave


I really hope that the sunrise will be spectacular!  Pictures, please.


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

taffy19 said:


> I knew you that would like the condo at that resort, Dave.
> 
> Really sorry that you had to change your trip to the Big Island and star gazing at the Mauna Kea.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Emmy.  I'm a bit disappointed, but I just didn't want to be told where we couldn't go.  We'll save the Big Island for a less eventful time.  But this does give us a chance to see some of the Kauai places Slip recommended. 

The condo here on Maui is very interesting, and it's everything you said it was.  Since the exchange was made through Grand Pacific Exchange, the Front Desk says it was done as part of the Ka'anapali Beach Club, as if I was an owner.  So they waived all the fees they normally charge (like the $25 daily fee for wifi and such.)  The only fee I'm being charged is the Hawaii State TAT required tax.  That's like $75 for the week.  There was no timeshare sales pitch dance to get the parking pass, and they're also waiving valet fees.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

taffy19 said:


> I really hope that the sunrise will be spectacular!  Pictures, please.



Oh yes!  That's the whole idea.  Last time there wasn't a cloud in the sky, and the pictures were kind of boring.  (If something like that can be boring.)  I'm hoping for a bit of cloud cover, enough to give contrast and interest to the crater rim.  Stay tuned!  

Dave


----------



## Xan (May 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Emmy.  I'm a bit disappointed, but I just didn't want to be told where we couldn't go.  We'll save the Big Island for a less eventful time.  But this does give us a chance to see some of the Kauai places Slip recommended.
> 
> The condo here on Maui is very interesting, and it's everything you said it was.  Since the exchange was made through Grand Pacific Exchange, the Front Desk says it was done as part of the Ka'anapali Beach Club, as if I was an owner.  So they waived all the fees they normally charge (like the $25 daily fee for wifi and such.)  The only fee I'm being charged is the Hawaii State TAT required tax.  That's like $75 for the week.  There was no timeshare sales pitch dance to get the parking pass, and they're also waiving valet fees.
> 
> Dave



I used to own at KBC years ago, but was able to deed back. Nice place, but I found it too large.
Across the street from the entrance is a small strip mall with a cool coffee shop that does great breakfast. If it’s still there, it will have two sides, (coffee/restaurant), to it and tons of “decor” and photos.

If you do ever make it to the Big Island, to see Mauna Kea, I used Hawaii Forest & Trail for my tour company. I couldn’t say enough good things about the tour guide. He was very knowledgeable. (Sorry, don’t remember his name, but he was an older gentleman that also worked as an airport shuttle driver.)

Looking forward to seeing what you post!

Enjoy your vacation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilcotin (May 20, 2018)

Go to Kula Bistro for breakfast and have their steak and mushroom omelette.
Www.kulabistro.com


----------



## geist1223 (May 20, 2018)

We are going to be there for a week in August as DRI Members. We are going to be in a 1 Bedroom Unit. What are the kitchens like? We were told they have hot plates at Housekeeping to borrow. Then a week down the Street at Hona Koa. Please post about the Resort and local things to see and do. We have never stayed in the Kaanapali area but always 
over in Kihei.


----------



## artringwald (May 20, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We are going to be there for a week in August as DRI Members. We are going to be in a 1 Bedroom Unit. What are the kitchens like? We were told they have hot plates at Housekeeping to borrow. Then a week down the Street at Hona Koa. Please post about the Resort and local things to see and do. We have never stayed in the Kaanapali area but always
> over in Kihei.


Here's what the kitchens look like. There is an electric skillet on top of the fridge. Fortunately, there's several restaurants within walking distance. You can also get takeout from the poolside restaurant.


----------



## klpca (May 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> The condo here on Maui is very interesting, and it's everything you said it was.  Since the exchange was made through Grand Pacific Exchange, the Front Desk says it was done as part of the Ka'anapali Beach Club, as if I was an owner.  So they waived all the fees they normally charge (like the $25 daily fee for wifi and such.)  The only fee I'm being charged is the Hawaii State TAT required tax.  That's like $75 for the week.  There was no timeshare sales pitch dance to get the parking pass, and they're also waiving valet fees.
> 
> Dave



Interesting info re:no fees. I may add this resort to the potential trade list. GPX is looking a bit more interesting these days.

Have a great time up on Haleakala. I'm not sure where you are stopping in Kula, but the views from the restaurant at Kula Lodge are amazing. We always stop there.

I'm sure that we will all be traveling vicariously with you - can't wait to see the pics. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

Well, dang.  No Haleakala sunrise this trip.  I could make up a big ol' story about why we didn't go, to try and show everyone what a super-duper adventurer I am, but simple truth be told, I goofed up on the alarm, and it didn't go off.  We slept right past it.  (I guess we were more tired than I thought, and the bed is fantastic!  LOL!)  I've already checked the Haleakala website, and tickets are Sold Out until next month.  Oh well, so it goes. 

Dave


----------



## klpca (May 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Well, dang.  No Haleakala sunrise this trip.  I could make up a big ol' story about why we didn't go, to try and show everyone what a super-duper adventurer I am, but simple truth be told, I goofed up on the alarm, and it didn't go off.  We slept right past it.  (I guess we were more tired than I thought, and the bed is fantastic!  LOL!)  I've already checked the Haleakala website, and tickets are Sold Out until next month.  Oh well, so it goes.
> 
> Dave


Bummer! Best laid plans and all that. We had a similar thing happen on our honeymoon (back in the day). On our designated Haleakala day the alarm went off at whatever ungodly hour and I was just too tired to go. I told my new husband to have fun, but I wasn't moving. He said "no problem" and rolled over and went back to sleep. We didn't get up to see the sunrise for another 24 years. Now you will have a great story to tell.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Well, dang.  No Haleakala sunrise this trip.  I could make up a big ol' story about why we didn't go, to try and show everyone what a super-duper adventurer I am, but simple truth be told, I goofed up on the alarm, and it didn't go off.  We slept right past it.  (I guess we were more tired than I thought, and the bed is fantastic!  LOL!)  I've already checked the Haleakala website, and tickets are Sold Out until next month.  Oh well, so it goes.
> 
> Dave



That makes today a new adventure. As one page finished a new page begins. Now we won't find out what you did until you post again.

Enjoy the new day!!


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

Room pictures.  We're in 1141, a one bedroom ocean view room, very high up (there are only 12 floors.)  We discussed room location with the Front Desk clerk (Stephanie - she was great to talk with.  Very helpful!)  She asked if we had a fear of heights, because some people don't want to be be too high up.  She then explained the differences between the north and south sides of the building.  Others have previously said similar - the north side has more shade.  The south side is sunnier, so warmer, but the view is better.  I asked for the south side with the best view possible. I posted the view from the balcony up above.  I think it's great.  We're high enough up to see over the top of other hotels in the area. Sitting on the living room sofa and looking out the sliding doors, we can see Lanai in the distance. We can see Black Rock from the bedroom side of the balcony.  It's a great view, and a very comfortable room.

The room layout has been described by others.  Artringwald has posted great pictures in this and other threads showing room layout.  This room is a flip view of the same layout.  I'm going to post thumbnails that show the room's versions of that, with text comments as appropriate.



The room orientation picture above posted sideways, but you can rotate it to see 1141 is in the corner at the back.  This gives the expansive view already posted. The ocean is at the bottom of that image.  If we were closer to the ocean, the building structure would interfere with the view, and we'd be looking more southeasterly.  I think this view is the best I could get from this room type.  It's really nice.

  

The kitchen and living room layout.  There is also a table with four chairs between the kitchen bar counter and the living room furniture. (See Artringwald's picture posted above in reply #13.) Geist1223, the electric skillet in this room is in the cupboard under the kitchen sink.

 

The bedroom is quite spacious, with a great king sized bed.  Extremely comfortable, and an excellent night's sleep. (See comment above about sleeping through the planned Haleakala sunrise trip.  Oops!  ) The sliding doors open onto the other end of the balcony the living room opens to.  It isn't very deep, but there is room for a lounger and two chairs. The usual amenities - TV, dresser, nightstand, desk with side chair.  The closet is large with plenty of hangars, and the back of the closet has sliding doors that open in the bathroom.  So it's easy to get dressed from either room.  Rather clever of them, I think.

 

The bathroom is quite large, with the closet sliding doors mentioned above, two sinks, (one a vanity with makeup chair area, the other a pedestal with small counter), a soaking tub (not jetted), separate glass shower stall, and the toilet in its own water closet.

Room amenities are nice.  Not overly upscale, but definitely nicer than many places we've stayed.  There are many nice touches, like ceiling fans in the living room and bedroom, comfortable furniture with plenty of seating, electric plug-ins on the bases of table lamps (great for computers and phone chargers), and flat screen TVs in the living room and bedroom.  If there was more storage, this is a condo somebody (ok, me) could live in. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

Three more pictures.  This is the Housekeeping schedule, resort layout, and week's activity calendar.  Geist1223, note the housekeeping list shows what additional equipment can be requested.  If anyone has specific questions about the resort itself, I'll be happy to try and get the answers for you. (Tug software flipped the one image on its side. Sorry about that.)

A note about the Wifi:  It's great.  Fast, and stable.  You log in with your reservation last name and room number.  They allowed four connections with our reservation.  We're using it for two cell phones and two computers.  They also have a computer room off the lobby with computers and printers to use.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

klpca said:


> Interesting info re:no fees. I may add this resort to the potential trade list. GPX is looking a bit more interesting these days.



I'm thinking the same thing.  I was planning on passing along my GPR ownership after this trip, but based on this experience, I'm rethinking that idea.  This was just a straight-up exchange of my Carlsbad Seapointe week on the GPX website, but it feels like I definitely got a good value for doing so.  And my last-minute switch up of my Big Island plans to go to Kauai instead netted me a rental through GPX at Kauai Beach Villas into a two-bedroom for $84 a night, plus tax.  Not a bad thing at all.  So Grand Pacific is in very good standing with me right now.  I don't know if this is an unusual situation, but so far, I'm really pleased.

Dave


----------



## klpca (May 20, 2018)

They always seem to have some availability in Hawaii. For our Kauai trip next year we had our choice of dates/unit sizes. Even though we paid the size upcharge, it was still a good value. And they periodically have rental deals. And no annual membership fees. I may try to give them some more business as we own 2 Grand Pacific weeks.


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

Xan said:


> Across the street from the entrance is a small strip mall with a cool coffee shop that does great breakfast. If it’s still there, it will have two sides, (coffee/restaurant), to it and tons of “decor” and photos.



Thanks, I'll watch for it.  I think that's the same shopping center with a Times supermarket. We dropped by last evening to pick up some things like ground coffee and such for this morning.  I knew it was expensive, but be prepared for sticker shock at the grocery store.  A 12-pack of diet soda was $8.00  Yikes!  They were 3 for $10 at home the other day.  

Dave


----------



## slip (May 20, 2018)

You got a great trade and deal only your Kauai rental. Great places, I always think the same way, that I could easily live here. 

Those units do have A/C correct?


----------



## klpca (May 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, I'll watch for it.  I think that's the same shopping center with a Times supermarket. We dropped by last evening to pick up some things like ground coffee and such for this morning.  I knew it was expensive, but be prepared for sticker shock at the grocery store.  A 12-pack of diet soda was $8.00  Yikes!  They were 3 for $10 at home the other day.
> 
> Dave


Dave. Costco? I'm shocked that you bought soda at the market?!


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

slip said:


> You got a great trade and deal only your Kauai rental. Great places, I always think the same way, that I could easily live here.
> 
> Those units do have A/C correct?



Thanks - the KBV rental was a last-minute thing that happened to fall on the right dates and location I needed.  I'm sure the low cost was due to the short check-in date. 

Here at KBC there is great central A/C in the unit. Thermostat on the wall controls temperature and fan.  Works great.  At Kauai Beach Villas they have window A/Cs in each of the bedrooms.  They don't have it in the main living area, but they provide a standing floor fan to move the air around.  I've never had a problem with feeling too warm at KBV.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

klpca said:


> Dave. Costco? I'm shocked that you bought soda at the market?!



I know, right?  We haven't been to Costco yet - and it's more than an hour away from this resort.  This was supposed to be a "quick stop" shop at the local market last night.  Eight items cost me nearly $50.  Egads!!  

Dave


----------



## slip (May 20, 2018)

Excellent, we never ran the air for our whole two weeks on Kauai. It's always nice to have just in case.


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

I meant to post this previously.  View from the bedroom end of the balcony toward Black Rock.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Well, dang.  No Haleakala sunrise this trip.  I could make up a big ol' story about why we didn't go, to try and show everyone what a super-duper adventurer I am, but simple truth be told, I goofed up on the alarm, and it didn't go off.  We slept right past it.  (I guess we were more tired than I thought, and the bed is fantastic!  LOL!)  I've already checked the Haleakala website, and tickets are Sold Out until next month.  Oh well, so it goes.
> 
> Dave


Here is a website for star gazing at Haleakala.  I just Googled it but may not ? compare to Mauna Kea where you have to drive the last few miles ? with your lights off to keep it completely dark.

https://www.mauistargazing.com/


----------



## taffy19 (May 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I know, right?  We haven't been to Costco yet - and it's more than an hour away from this resort.  This was supposed to be a "quick stop" shop at the local market last night.  Eight items cost me nearly $50.  Egads!!
> 
> Dave


It is hardly worth it for a couple unless you entertain a lot.  We would stop by there if we had family or friends staying with us or if you have a family with kids.  

Really sorry that you missed the sunrise today if it was a spectacular one but you will be back.


----------



## Xan (May 20, 2018)

taffy19 said:


> Here is a website for star gazing at Haleakala.  I just Googled it but may not ? compare to Mauna Kea where you have to drive the last few miles ? with your lights off to keep it completely dark.
> 
> https://www.mauistargazing.com/



I never went up for sunrise, but did go during the daytime. It was great that we didn’t have to deal with any traffic and the views were great.
We went up in shorts and a t-shirt, and wasn’t too bad, but a sweatshirt jacket would of cut the wind. Also could of used water and chapstick due to how dry it was. I’m sure before sunrise the temperature can get really cold, that’s why we weren’t too worried about a coat during the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (May 20, 2018)

@DaveNW  You know you can check daily for sunrise reservations, right?

A small number of last-minute tickets are released *online* two days beforehand at 4:00 PM HST. The website will show tickets as sold out until 4:00 PM. Please see step-by-step instructions below for help with booking.

Grocery in the cannery is cheaper than times....IMHO


----------



## canesfan (May 20, 2018)

You are also close to the Fish Market, which has both dine in and take out options.  Do you have grills available there?  If so, they will give you spices/sauces to grill your fresh fish.  Awesome if you like fresh fish! Dolly's Pizza and Miso Phat are so just up the road.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2018)

canesfan said:


> You are also close to the Fish Market, which has both dine in and take out options.  Do you have grills available there?  If so, they will give you spices/sauces to grill your fresh fish.  Awesome if you like fresh fish! Dolly's Pizza and Miso Phat are so just up the road.



I second Dolly’s Pizza. I always say that’s the the best pizza I have had on any island. Although there are a couple new places on Kauai that have at least good pizza now.


----------



## taffy19 (May 20, 2018)

Xan said:


> I never went up for sunrise, but did go during the daytime. It was great that we didn’t have to deal with any traffic and the views were great.
> We went up in shorts and a t-shirt, and wasn’t too bad, but a sweatshirt jacket would of cut the wind. Also could of used water and chapstick due to how dry it was. I’m sure before sunrise the temperature can get really cold, that’s why we weren’t too worried about a coat during the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We did it once and it was bitter cold plus the hauling wind made it even worse plus it wasn’t a spectacular sunrise that morning.

They pick you up in the middle of the night so you need an alarm clock that works or is set properly even if you drive up yourself, Dave.  

Then we started going up to see the sunsets but now that is very popular too so you’ll come back after dark.

It is still a very nice trip during the day and I never understand why some people do not like Maui.

Each island is different but each island has something very special so we have no favorite.  We like them all.


----------



## cali-gal (May 20, 2018)

We will be at the KBC one week from today! I have a few questions, Dave. First, I was hearing opposing responses regarding whether the breakfast buffet is still offered, and if it is, which days of the week? Two years ago it was available every day, and it was a good deal. Plus, there was Freddie the omelet guy! He was always so cheerful and it was so nice to see him year after year.  

Is there any ocean view from the patio/pool area? We usually rent a cabana the day after our arrival so we get on Hawaii time in a relaxed manner-- if there's no ocean view from the cabanas, I don't think we would bother. 

In case you weren't aware, (at least as of two years ago) happy hour had good prices and very good drinks available. I liked to eat a nice little snack during happy hour so we could have dinner late -- we enjoy walking around Front Street later in the day when it's cooler before heading somewhere for dinner.


----------



## Almond123 (May 20, 2018)

There is also a shuttle bus that runs from there a couple times a day to the shopping center and that was something we used a lot more than I thought we would. It saved from paying for parking and ran right on time everyday. I think it cost us 3 dollars a person when we were there last year.  I won there and last ear was our first time going. 

We will be back yearly also as we really liked it there and along with a week we own on the big island it makes for a nice couple of weeks in paradise.  Enjoy.


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

taterhed said:


> @DaveNW  You know you can check daily for sunrise reservations, right?
> 
> A small number of last-minute tickets are released *online* two days beforehand at 4:00 PM HST. The website will show tickets as sold out until 4:00 PM. Please see step-by-step instructions below for help with booking.
> 
> Grocery in the cannery is cheaper than times....IMHO




Thanks. I’ll try for the tickets. When I checked this morning for every day we’re here, they said they were sold out till next month.

Dave


----------



## amycurl (May 20, 2018)

artringwald said:


> Here's what the kitchens look like. There is an electric skillet on top of the fridge. Fortunately, there's several restaurants within walking distance. You can also get takeout from the poolside restaurant.


I love the shoes by the door. This is us, everywhere we go. We refer to it as "the shoe flotilla." Depending on location, the flotilla is sometimes broken into two--one inside and one outside (this almost always is when we're at a low-traffic beach location.) We're just the type of people who tend not to wear shoes inside the house (and my mother has "indoor" shoes vs. her "outdoor" ones.) Just nice to see that we're not the only ones, LOL!


----------



## artringwald (May 20, 2018)

amycurl said:


> I love the shoes by the door. This is us, everywhere we go. We refer to it as "the shoe flotilla." Depending on location, the flotilla is sometimes broken into two--one inside and one outside (this almost always is when we're at a low-traffic beach location.) We're just the type of people who tend not to wear shoes inside the house (and my mother has "indoor" shoes vs. her "outdoor" ones.) Just nice to see that we're not the only ones, LOL!


With all the salt and sand in Minnesota winters, everybody takes their shoes off at the front door when visiting someone's house. They seem to do the same thing in Hawaii because of the red dirt.


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

Based on Xan's recommendation, we had breakfast today at Soup Nutz / Java Jazz, in the strip mall across the road from the resort.  It's quite a place visually. Eclectic isn't quite the right word for the decor, as there are things everywhere on the walls and ceiling.  Very entertaining.  (Chaotic might be a better word.) Don't let the name fool you, or put you off.  This place is outstanding! The coffee and food were absolutely great.  Very, very good.  We had a Hawaiian Omelette, (like a Denver omelette, but it had pineapple.  Excellent!)  and Eggs Benedict.  All of it tasted homemade. We will definitely eat there again.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

After breakfast we drove north along the shoreline to Nakalele Blowhole.  It was kind of a bust - no spray!  I stood there taking picture after picture, each time it looked like it might produce a great plume, but nope.  It fizzled every time.  We spoke with a Local, and asked why that was happening, and he said, "It's low tide. Not enough water."  Made sense.  This next image was the best picture I took.  If you look left of top center, you can just see a trace of spray that had come from the blowhole.  Yeah, I know - pretty disappointing.  The Halona Blowhole on Oahu and Spouting Horn on Kauai both are dramatically better than this was today.   It was a nice drive, but not worth the trouble.  The second image is the coastline looking further north from the Blowhole.  Pretty rugged scenery.

 

On the way back we stopped at a scenic turnout, where a Local (I later found out his name is Kalani) was selling "Julia's best banana bread." We figured it was worth a look.  Oh my gosh, it was EXCELLENT! We bought a loaf for $9.00, and felt it was well worth it.  They also sell Lilikoi Butter in a jar for $20, but I knew if I bought that I'd probably drop it on the way home.  He mentioned they also sell from their website, and ship to the Mainland.  I can't say enough good things about the bread - so fresh and tasty!  Highly recommended. I'm sure I'll be buying more from them.  https://juliasbananabread.com

We stopped at the overlook above Honolua Bay and watched the snorkelers.  There were probably fifty in the water on a sunny Sunday.  Looks like they were having lots of fun.



While we were watching the snorkelers, I could see periodic large splashes quite a ways out in the water.  Too far out for it to be a snorkeler, but happening regularly enough that I thought maybe it was a leftover whale who hadn't left the area this season.  A Local was sitting in his truck watching the activity too, and I asked if he knew what it was.  He said it was dolphins feeding.  There were dark swirls visible in the water, darker than the color of the ocean.  He said that was shoals of fish.  I tried to get a picture, but it didn't work.  I'm mentioning it here, in case you find yourself standing on an overlook watching the water.  Look out further from shore, and see if you can't see dolphins feeding.  It was pretty cool to see.

After we got back to Highway 30, we drove down to Lahaina to wander around for awhile.  Did a bit of window shopping, I bought another Aloha shirt.  (Can a guy ever have too many, really?  I don't think so.)  It was hot and crowded, so we sidetracked into Captain Jack's, across from the big Banyan tree, and had a few cold ones.  Something to be said for Kona Brewing Company's Longboard Lager draught beer in a frosty mug on a hot day.  Really refreshing. 



We're back at the condo taking a break, a little snooze, and having a snack.  Dinner plans are undecided.  I think that's part of why they call this "vacation."

Oh, and @taterhed:  Rob, thanks for the tip about Haleakala tickets.  I was able to book a ticket for day after tomorrow morning. Cool!  So it seems I didn't haul these winter coats and hats and scarves and gloves all the way to Hawaii for nothing!  Now I just need to make sure I get the alarm clock working right!  

Dave


----------



## slip (May 20, 2018)

Beer, Banana Bread and an Aloha Shirt, life doesn't get any better than that. Don't kid yourself, you've got this down.


----------



## amycurl (May 20, 2018)

We love Julia’s banana bread and the lillikoi butter! We happened upon her stand by sheer happenstance just mere moments before the bread arrived HOT from the oven. I come from a long line of bakers, and it was some of the best I’ve ever had!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

cali-gal said:


> We will be at the KBC one week from today! I have a few questions, Dave. First, I was hearing opposing responses regarding whether the breakfast buffet is still offered, and if it is, which days of the week? Two years ago it was available every day, and it was a good deal. Plus, there was Freddie the omelet guy! He was always so cheerful and it was so nice to see him year after year.
> 
> Is there any ocean view from the patio/pool area? We usually rent a cabana the day after our arrival so we get on Hawaii time in a relaxed manner-- if there's no ocean view from the cabanas, I don't think we would bother.
> 
> In case you weren't aware, (at least as of two years ago) happy hour had good prices and very good drinks available. I liked to eat a nice little snack during happy hour so we could have dinner late -- we enjoy walking around Front Street later in the day when it's cooler before heading somewhere for dinner.



Here are your answers:

The Breakfast Buffet is offered on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday only.  (One person said maybe also Monday, but the desk clerk said No. But then she said "Not on Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday.  So I don't know about Monday.) It is $15.

Yes, Freddie the omelette guy is still there.

Ocean view from pool/patio area:  It depends on where you sit.  Study this image:





The blue cabanas you see can be rented.  The chairs around the pool area may or may not be able to see the ocean, depending on which chair you get.  The beach in front of the resort is under a preservation/restoration process, and it's basically blocked from access, although you technically CAN see the ocean from a chair or the cabanas closer to the water.  These pictures give you a relative ground-level view, taken from the cabanas:

  

I hope this helps.  Let me know if you have other questions.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

amycurl said:


> We love Julia’s banana bread and the lillikoi butter! We happened upon her stand by sheer happenstance just mere moments before the bread arrived HOT from the oven. I come from a long line of bakers, and it was some of the best I’ve ever had!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I come from a long line of bakery product eaters, and I agree with you.  LOL!  The stuff is outstanding.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

It was lightly raining, so we ate on-site for dinner, at the resort's Ohana Grill.  No pictures, but we had a tasty burger with avocado and pepperjack cheese, and the "Ohana Cheesesteak," with onions, mushrooms, and provolone.  Tasty fare all around.  We topped it off with a special "drink of the day" from the bar, a lemonade drink made with Absolut citron vodka, mango and pineapple juice.  Very tasty, too.  Maybe one helped the other.  

Tomorrow maybe we'll finally get to Costco.  We'll see.  

Dave


----------



## cali-gal (May 21, 2018)

Thanks so much! It looks like none of the cabanas are ocean-front like they used to be; understandable, but really a shame. It was hard to tell, but it looks like there are still pretty good ocean views. The pool is very pretty, of course, so we'll check the cabanas and the double chairs with the shade fabric (gazebos?) out when we get there.

Do you know why some of the walk-way and front of the waterfall is cordoned off?

Somehow I lost a day-- today is Sunday, and we will be there next Saturday.

I really appreciate your input, and I'm so glad to hear Freddie is still there. He's a treasure.


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

cali-gal said:


> Do you know why some of the walk-way and front of the waterfall is cordoned off?



I don't.  I just arrived yesterday, and I haven't actually been in the pool area until today, when I went down to take pictures for you.  It was lightly raining, so I didn't stick around.  That's why it was mostly deserted.

There is construction going on around the resort.  The main entrance is being reworked, so the circle drive at the front of the resort is blocked off, as is the downhill ramp into the parking garage.  Everything is entering the parking garage from the back of the resort.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

Today was "errand day."  We both got a bit too much sun driving around in the convertible with the top down the last two days, so we're taking it easy today.  Started with another breakfast at the same place as yesterday.  Soup Nutz / Java Jazz is a great place to eat.  This time I had sense enough to snap a picture of the interior of the place:



As I said, it's a very interesting place to eat.  The food was as good today as it was yesterday. I had the Hawaiian Omelette again, and asked for extra cheese in it this time, since it was a wee bit lacking yesterday.  They compensated very well, and it was just about the perfect omelette experience. Really enjoyed it. 

Following that, we headed to Whaler's Village in Lahaina, in search of a pair of Teva (or similar style) river sandals. No luck.  We were told there was a shoe store there, but apparently it's closed down.  And since they charge $3.00 for a half hour to park there , we had to hunt around to find something to make the $15 minimum purchase to get validated parking.  ABC Store to the rescue. A bottle of Koloa Rum Company's Pineapple Passion Fruit cocktail did the trick.  It's in the fridge chilling right now.  Looking forward to trying it, maybe with a slice of that awesome banana bread... 



After that, since we hadn't found the sandals, we headed for Kahului.  Long way around, we found them at Island Feet, on Dairy Road in Kahului.  Yay!  And since we were already in Kahului, of course, we HAD to stop at Costco.  That, as many of you know, can be a life-changing experience.

I had no idea how many items could be sold at a really big Costco.  And this one is HUGE.  Just the refrigerated and freezer sections of the warehouse are about a quarter of the square footage of my warehouse back home.  They had SO much for sale, it was amazing.  What sort of items, you ask?  Well, how about an entire frozen pig, in case you wanted to do a luau?  Or how about made-on-Oahu Cornflake Butter Crunch Cookies?  (They're absolutely awesome, by the way.)  And even Kona Coffee Macadamia Nut Brittle.  It just sounded good. So two of those three made it into our car, and we headed for home.  

  

So now that we're back at the condo again, I'm getting ready to head down to the pool to test out my new prescription snorkeling mask and underwater camera.  If it all works as planned, there will be a snorkeling adventure in my near future.  We liked the looks of Honolua Bay so much, I think that may be where we'll head.  And if it doesn't work as expected, well, all bets are off. 

Dave


----------



## slip (May 21, 2018)

If it doesn't work out , go back to Costco and get that whole pig.

BTW, Soup Nutz is on my list for next year, Thank You!


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

Jeff, where are you staying next year?  Have you been there before?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

Costco gas prices:  I topped off the tank today, because we're driving up Haleakala in the morning.  (Presuming I wake up. )  Regular Unleaded gas was $3.39 a gallon.  That was what I paid for gas at my Costco at home the other day.  Expensive to some, but pretty typical for me. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 21, 2018)

Our favorite drink that we make in the Islands is: Start with a tall glass 1/4 full with ice; add Dark Koloa Rum from Kauai to about 1/3; add POG Juice to fill glass; and, now stir. We like it better than a Mai Tai.


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

slip said:


> If it doesn't work out , go back to Costco and get that whole pig.



I'm thinking the resort might have an issue if I start digging a big hole in the lawn...  LOL!



slip said:


> BTW, Soup Nutz is on my list for next year, Thank You!



Very cool!  We split a short stack of banana pancakes today.  We couldn't finish them.  Too much food. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Our favorite drink that we make in the Islands is: Start with a tall glass 1/4 full with ice; add Dark Koloa Rum from Kauai to about 1/3; add POG Juice to fill glass; and, now stir. We like it better than a Mai Tai.



Nice!  We've done the same.  My brother and his bride served Koloa Rum and POG at their wedding reception.  I performed the ceremony when they married on the Black Sand Beach on the Big Island three years ago.  They then had a HUGE Hawaiian-themed reception back in San Diego for all their friends who couldn't attend the wedding.  We even reenacted the ceremony.  It was great!

Dave


----------



## slip (May 21, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Jeff, where are you staying next year?  Have you been there before?
> 
> Dave



I’m staying in Kihei at the Maui Schooner. I haven’t been back to Maui in Four years. That was when we stay on Maui for two weeks and then a week on Kauai. We stayed at the Schooner for one week and Valley Isle the second week. We own at the Schooner. 

I haven’t been to Soup Nutz before so we’ll give it a try. I do remember liking the Gazebo in Napili. So i’m Sure we’ll head back there too. 

We are bringing friends who have come twice with us to Kauai. They have never been to Maui.


----------



## canesfan (May 21, 2018)

slip said:


> I’m staying in Kihei at the Maui Schooner. I haven’t been back to Maui in Four years. That was when we stay on Maui for two weeks and then a week on Kauai. We stayed at the Schooner for one week and Valley Isle the second week. We own at the Schooner.
> 
> I haven’t been to Soup Nutz before so we’ll give it a try. I do remember liking the Gazebo in Napili. So i’m Sure we’ll head back there too.
> 
> We are bringing friends who have come twice with us to Kauai. They have never been to Maui.



Maui Brewing Company has a fabulous complex now in Kihei. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (May 22, 2018)

canesfan said:


> Maui Brewing Company has a fabulous complex now in Kihei.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Another one for the list. Thanks!!


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2018)

Snorkel mask works great!  Very clear, and I could see quite well in the pool.  Ocean snorkel trip is a Go! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2018)

slip said:


> I’m staying in Kihei at the Maui Schooner. I haven’t been back to Maui in Four years.



We also stayed at Maui Schooner four years ago.  Great location!

Dave


----------



## Born2Travel (May 22, 2018)

I'm always looking for good banana bread when in Maui. How far above Honolua Bay is the stand?  Which side of the road?


----------



## geist1223 (May 22, 2018)

It has been close to 6 years since we have been to Maui but if you are in the Kihei area try the Kihei Cafe for Breakfast - cash only. Their Loco Moco is outstanding as are most of their Breakfasts. When we stay in Kihei we will eat Breakfast there about half the time.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> It has been close to 6 years since we have been to Maui but if you are in the Kihei area try the Kihei Cafe for Breakfast - cash only. Their Loco Moco is outstanding as are most of their Breakfasts. When we stay in Kihei we will eat Breakfast there about half the time.


We go to Maui just about every year.  Still haven't eaten there.  Always too busy.  We generally eat breakfast in, but when we go out we walk to Fred's/Moose McGillicuddy, since it's close to Maui Hill.  You can get a coupon in the magazines that are out all over the place for one free breakfast when you buy one.  They do a decent breakfast, you can sit out on their lanai and watch the ocean.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2018)

Born2Travel said:


> I'm always looking for good banana bread when in Maui. How far above Honolua Bay is the stand?  Which side of the road?



It’s about a half mile before the Blowhole, on the left side. The man working the stand said it was where the trail “goes to the light beacon.” Not a lighthouse, he said, but an electric signal light. Does that help?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2018)

Sunrise on Haleakala was a glorious success!  Not only did the alarm work right this time, (Yay!), but we had an uneventful drive across the island and up the mountain.  The sunrise ticket reservation went off without a hitch*.  We were there plenty early to secure a great spot, and Mother Nature put on a spectacular sunrise.  So much more interesting than it was last time.  These are only a few of the pictures I took, all are unedited, but are presented here for your viewing pleasure:

  
  
  

I have many more, but these are some quick-picked best shots. I'm pretty pleased, and I'm not even the photographer in the family. 

The drive to the top took every minute of two hours from the time we left the resort. There were conflicting time reports - Google Maps says it takes an hour and 53 minutes.  The Haleakala National Park website says three and a half hours.  In this case, Google Maps was much closer to being right.  But there was minimal traffic in front of us.  If you elect to do this at some point, plan accordingly.

* The ticket reservation was odd.  When I bought my first ticket two months ago, my receipt had a bar code, and said they'd scan it.  Big warnings, that if they couldn't scan it, we might be turned away.  This second ticket receipt only had a Reservation Code on it - no bar code.  When I got to the ticket booth, the Ranger just asked me my last name.  I told him, he checked a list, and he said, "Ok, you're good." So maybe they've changed things.  If you do this, take whatever receipts they send you, because I don't know what you should expect.

After the Ranger approved us for the sunrise reservation, he said, "That'll be $25 entrance fee."  I held up my Access Pass and Driver's License, and he said, "That's even better."  No worries, and that was that.  We were at the summit a half hour later. 

Weather was cooperative.  It was cold, slightly windy, but nothing like the bitter cold wind the last time we were here.  Slightly overcast, so minimal opportunity for stargazing (Emmy, I tried! ) Although we did see Mars, Saturn, and Jupiter, if the guy with the star map was to be believed.  Temperature was 51 degrees at the summit.  We'd brought heavy winter coats and gloves, and I was quite toasty.

We arrived at the parking area a few minutes before 5:00.  Sunrise was at 5:39.  We left the parking area about 6:30.  It was a very nice experience.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2018)

On the way down the mountain, we headed left on Kula Highway, and had breakfast at Grandma's Coffee House.  We'd eaten there last trip, and knew they'd probably still be in business.  Turns out they've just celebrated their 30th anniversary. We were one of the first in the door after they opened, but by the time we left, the place was packed.  Food was average, but the coffee was very good. It was a convenient stop to warm up after doing the sunrise.

 

We made a few stops on the way back to the resort, including the Safeway at the Cannery in Lahaina.  I think Times may be cheaper, at least on the things we bought.  We're relaxing a bit, after getting so little sleep, and then we'll decide what comes next.  This trip is not about marathon sightseeing.  It's been very relaxing, which suits me just right.  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2018)

We've stopped at Grandma's Coffee House several times, but only for coffee, never for a meal.


----------



## pedro47 (May 22, 2018)

Wow! Love this thread and photos. Hawaii is on my top five (5) place to visit in the few years .


----------



## Roger830 (May 22, 2018)

We picked up some of Julia's delicious banana bread at the stand on the one lane road past the blowhole.

We did the whole loop. The road to the stand isn't bad, it gets hairy later on the cliff.

Here's some photos showing the road to the stand then leaving southeast.


----------



## artringwald (May 22, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Our favorite drink that we make in the Islands is: Start with a tall glass 1/4 full with ice; add Dark Koloa Rum from Kauai to about 1/3; add POG Juice to fill glass; and, now stir. We like it better than a Mai Tai.


A mai tai, by my own definition, is dark rum with a tropical fruit juice. You are drinking what I would call a mai tai. The only problem I see is that the rum should be floated on top and stirred carefully.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2018)

Roger830 said:


> We picked up some of Julie's delicious banana bread at the stand on the one lane road past the blowhole.
> 
> We did the whole loop. The road to the stand isn't bad, it gets hairy later on the cliff.
> 
> ...



Wow!  Definitely much different than what we saw.  The place we stopped was just a portable awning thing, and he had a table set up.  A few signs that caught our eye driving past, but that was all.  Very temporary.

I had given thoughts to doing the full loop, but decided against it.  We're driving a Mustang convertible that has terrible ground clearance.  We have to tiptoe over the speedbumps at the resort.  I decided the full loop road was a bit more than I wanted to risk this time around.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Sunrise on Haleakala was a glorious success!  Not only did the alarm work right this time, (Yay!), but we had an uneventful drive across the island and up the mountain.  The sunrise ticket reservation went off without a hitch*.  We were there plenty early to secure a great spot, and Mother Nature put on a spectacular sunrise.  So much more interesting than it was last time.  These are only a few of the pictures I took, all are unedited, but are presented here for your viewing pleasure:
> 
> ==== snip ====
> 
> ...


Your pictures are beautiful and I am so glad that you experienced this in person.  We should try it one more time.


----------



## Roger830 (May 22, 2018)

We did it in a Nisson Altima.

The condition of the road isn't bad, just narrow at about 1 1/2 lanes wide. Going clockwise you would be on the inside when near the cliff.

We were in Kihei, so it made sense to do the loop. If I were to stay in West Maui, I would just drive to Julia's, then return.


----------



## slip (May 22, 2018)

Great pictures Dave!! They make me think about trying it on my next trip. We’ll see, i’m not the early riser in the family. 

It didn’t sound too cold either. Heck, we were 50 this morning and I was in shorts.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2018)

slip said:


> Great pictures Dave!! They make me think about trying it on my next trip. We’ll see, i’m not the early riser in the family.



Thanks!  I took about 150 pictures, deleted the obviously blurry ones, and will spend time editing the good ones when we get home.  Look into doing the Haleakala drive the morning after you arrive on island, if you come to Maui first.  You'll still be on your home time, so can get up earlier without a lot of problem.  (Just don't rely on an unknown alarm clock to wake you up, like I did. 



slip said:


> It didn’t sound too cold either. Heck, we were 50 this morning and I was in shorts.



I think 50 degrees at 10000 feet elevation feels colder than it does at sea level.  At least it would at my house.  And going from 80s at sea level to 50 at 10K feet makes a difference to me. You Wisconsin types know cold better than anyone, so who knows?  

Dave


----------



## slip (May 22, 2018)

I was only teasing about the temps. We went up there during the day. My wife paraglided near the top and it was noticeablely colder then so it’s probably worse in the morning.

We are going to Maui first so it will probably depend on our guests also. I’ll definitely bring it up.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2018)

So after relaxing for a bit, we headed out to find Snorkel Bob's, so I could get some anti-fog drops for my new snorkel mask.  The design of this new mask, with its prescription lenses stuck with suction cups to the inside of the mask's glass front, makes it impossible to do the old "rinse in salt water, spit, smear it around, and go" process.  By applying anti-fog drops to the inside of the mask glass, and to the outer side of the prescription lenses, then they can be put back into the mask.  More drops on the inside of the lenses, and I'll be good to go.  Found Snorkel Bob's right next door to the Java Jazz place where we've had breakfast a few times. 

Then it was lunch time.  We knew about the Haupia pie that Slip found at McDonald's on Kauai. But just last night we saw a TV ad that says McD's also has a teriyaki burger now.  Oh yeah...  The combination was too much to resist, so we went to the McDonald's in Napili for lunch.  The burger was excellent!  Yes, I know - McDonald's has never been known for their epicurean successes.  But this time, they hit it out of the park.  Add in a warm and tasty Haupia pie for dessert, and I was ready for another nap.  LOL!  Really surprisingly good.

On the way home we stopped at Kahekili Beach Park, so I could check it out as a possible snorkeling location.  Nice park, easy to get to, and looks like it'll do just fine.  Even at 4:30PM there were a number of snorkelers in the water.  So there must have been something good to see there.  Thanks for the recommendation! 

So we're in for the evening.  We may go down to the pool area and soak in the water some (Ssh!  Don't tell anybody I talked my spouse into it!  This is a first!!) Then maybe a Happy Hour drink or two.  A good night's sleep is in order - I'll be ready.  I'm still pretty wrung out from that Haleakala drive this morning.  

Tomorrow:  Breakfast at Slappy Cakes, and then we're driving the Road to Hana.  A nice, easy day. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 23, 2018)

Try this restaurant one morning for breakfast as it was recommended by a TUGger recently and it isn’t far from you.

http://www.808grindzcafe.com/

It was our plan to try the same restaurant in Kihei but it was closed the day I called for a job in the kitchen. I didn’t ask for how long so we didn’t try it.

Try Kimo’s too or Duke’s even closer to you. 

http://www.dukesmaui.com/


----------



## DaveNV (May 23, 2018)

slip said:


> We are going to Maui first so it will probably depend on our guests also. I’ll definitely bring it up.



Decide ahead of time if you want to try it, so you can get your ticket.  No ticket, no admittance for sunrise.  They even have a couple of warning signs on the way up the mountain that you must have a reservation OR ELSE.  One sign has neon letters two feet high saying if you don't have a reservation, turn around *HERE!* @taterhed's helpful note about getting tickets late helped me out, but you may not be able to count on that.  For $1.50 it's easy insurance.  Looking back, it may even be a good thing to buy tickets for several of the days you'll be on island, just to give you option of which day to drive up.

Dave


----------



## amycurl (May 23, 2018)

The pictures of the banana bread stand make me so happy! There's always money in the banana (bread) stand.  (I crack myself up.)


----------



## slip (May 23, 2018)

We had the Teriyaki burger at McDonald’s too. I left that out of my report. We had that at the one in Lihue. We stopped in to check out what pies they had but they just had the regular pies and my wife noticed the burger so we shared it. The burger Probably won’t make it to the mainland or not Wisconsin anyway.


----------



## cali-gal (May 23, 2018)

I thought about getting prescription lenses for my snorkel mask too, but I got brave and tried snorkeling with my contact lenses in - surprisingly, they stayed in! Yes, it was risky and I wouldn't want to lose them, but I never did. I always bring a spare pair or two, so I wasn't super concerned in any case. If you wear daily lenses, then there is even less cause for worry. That's what I'm wearing now, so I'm going to try it again.


----------



## DaveNV (May 23, 2018)

cali-gal said:


> I thought about getting prescription lenses for my snorkel mask too, but I got brave and tried snorkeling with my contact lenses in - surprisingly, they stayed in! Yes, it was risky and I wouldn't want to lose them, but I never did. I always bring a spare pair or two, so I wasn't super concerned in any case. If you wear daily lenses, then there is even less cause for worry. That's what I'm wearing now, so I'm going to try it again.



Unfortunately, I can't wear contact lenses.  My prescription is too complex, and my eye doc says Nope.  Oh well.  I've managed since I was five years old wearing glasses full time, so this is just another wrinkle.

Interesting side note:  I stopped at Snorkel Bob's yesterday to get some anti-fog drops for my prescription mask.  The guy working there and I had a nice chat about my new mask, and how it works.  He said some people will take an old pair of glasses they don't want anymore, remove the bows that go back to your ears, and wedge the front part of the glasses with the lenses inside a standard face mask.  Kind of achieves the same thing my prescription mask will do, except I think mine doesn't look nearly as dorky as that would.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2018)

So this trip has been one of being flexible, and allowing for changes of plans.  We had planned to have breakfast at Slappy Cakes, but Taffy19's suggestion of 808GrinzCafe sounded especially good, as did their online menu, so we tried that instead.  There was a line literally down to the end of the sidewalk.  MUCH too crowded. They said the wait would be about an hour.  Sorry, it's just breakfast.  So we went back to Plan A, and ate at Slappy Cakes, across from the resort.

It was very, very good! Something about “Banana bread French toast” just sounded slightly decadent. So of course, I had to try it. “With macadamia and walnuts, dipped in custard, and grilled.” Now, how awful could that be?  Truth be told, it was really, really good!  Too rich to finish, but I left feeling quite satisfied.  The meal was made better by covering it in Coconut Syrup.  (Is there any other kind in Hawaii?  I don't think so.  )



After breakfast, we had planned to do the Road to Hana.  Well, best laid plans, and all that.   We decided to head to Iao Valley, and see the Iao Needle instead.  So we drove to Wailuku, only to get drenched in rain.  The entire valley was socked in and raining.  Hmm.  Not going to go up there if we can't see anything.  What to do...

So we went to the Queen Ka'ahumanu Center mall for a bit, to let the weather settle down.  When we were done walking around, (and buying more shoes!), the weather was better down at sea level, but Iao Valley was still a no-go.  So we went to Kihei instead.

It was a nice drive.  Slip, I waved at Maui Schooner for you.  Luanne, I also waved at Maui Hill for you.  (Who said I don't think of my friends at times like these?  )  We putzed around, mostly admiring the real estate in Wailea, and ended up at Makena Beach.  Not the boat launch, but the State Park.  It was deserted - couldn't have been more than 30 cars in the parking lot, probably because the weather was a bit sketchy.  We spent time hanging out, putting our toes in the ocean, and admiring my two favorite lesser islands, Kahoolawe and Molokini.

 

Wanting to kill a bit of time mid-late afternoon, and wanting to avoid rush hour traffic, we headed back to Kahului, and the Emerald City for my Warehouse Worker - Costco.  (Just driving into the parking lot and seeing the building, I hear the song from the Wizard of Oz:  "You're out of the woods, you're out of the dark, you're out of the night.  Step into the sun, step into the light...") We bought a larger bottle of that amazing Koloa Rum Pineapple Passion Fruit (somebody drank the one we bought the other day. How did that happen?)  Lo and behold, Costco has one twice as big, for only five bucks more.  So, we had to have that.  And a package of Manapua, because, you know, it's Hawaii.    I got us fresh deli chicken sandwiches and salad for dinner, some Mango salsa, and a bigger bag of chips (the local grocery store's price is bordering on extortion.)  Even if I leave half this bag here when we leave, I'm still money ahead.

So we're back at the resort, having dinner and testing out that bottle of Koloa Rum from Costco. and then we realized tonight is Luau Night.  We aren't attending, but we have birds-eye-view ringside seats for the event.  The music so far isn't bad, but we're hoping for an after dinner show.  Tahitian dancers and fire knives and so forth.  Always a great time.  I really like this resort. 



Tomorrow, we'll try again for the 808GrindzCafe breakfast, and the Road to Hana.

Dave


----------



## canesfan (May 24, 2018)

Sea House is another good option if 808 is too crowded. It has great views.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (May 24, 2018)

Roger830 said:


> We picked up some of Julia's delicious banana bread at the stand on the one lane road past the blowhole.
> 
> View attachment 6749



This is the real Julia's stand! 

I wonder if the one before the blowhole is a franchise or a trademark rip-off.


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2018)

emuyshondt said:


> This is the real Julia's stand!
> 
> I wonder if the one before the blowhole is a franchise or a trademark rip-off.




I suspect it’s the real deal. The guy selling the product is the guy on the Julia’s website. I’m told they sometimes set up along the road in various places because not everyone goes by their main location.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2018)

canesfan said:


> Sea House is another good option if 808 is too crowded. It has great views.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We may save that for a farewell dinner Friday night. The menu looks great!

Dave


----------



## Henry M. (May 24, 2018)

Their main location requires a little bit of adventure spirit. You need to drive up one lane roads and such to get to it. Some locals that way don't like tourists and they let you know! Still, I enjoy driving all the way around from time to time. It is a nice drive, even if sometimes you have to back up to negotiate the narrow roads. I've never run into bad pavement. just very narrow passageways on cliff sides.


----------



## Xan (May 24, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Based on Xan's recommendation, we had breakfast today at Soup Nutz / Java Jazz, in the strip mall across the road from the resort.  It's quite a place visually. Eclectic isn't quite the right word for the decor, as there are things everywhere on the walls and ceiling.  Very entertaining.  (Chaotic might be a better word.) Don't let the name fool you, or put you off.  This place is outstanding! The coffee and food were absolutely great.  Very, very good.  We had a Hawaiian Omelette, (like a Denver omelette, but it had pineapple.  Excellent!)  and Eggs Benedict.  All of it tasted homemade. We will definitely eat there again.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 6707View attachment 6708View attachment 6709



Glad you got to check it out! 
I couldn’t describe the “decor”, but it’s cool! And Great Food!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (May 24, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Costco gas prices:  I topped off the tank today, because we're driving up Haleakala in the morning.  (Presuming I wake up. )  Regular Unleaded gas was $3.39 a gallon.  That was what I paid for gas at my Costco at home the other day.  Expensive to some, but pretty typical for me.
> 
> Dave



That’s cheap for HAWAII! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (May 24, 2018)

...then we're driving the Road to Hana.  A nice, easy day. 

Dave[/QUOTE]

I’ll never do the road to Hana again! I’ll fly into the airport if I was with guests that want to go...they can drive. I also was able to stay one night at a condo in Hana, since it’s a long tiring drive. The humidity was unbelievable there!
There is a lava tube you can self explore for a few bucks (they supply a flashlight) near the Hana airport. 
Don’t forget your park pass to get into that end of Haleakala.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (May 24, 2018)

Yup.

If you just fill up your jeep at Costco every year, your membership fee is paid in about 3.5 tanks!


----------



## easyrider (May 24, 2018)

Xan said:


> ...then we're driving the Road to Hana.  A nice, easy day.
> 
> Dave



I’ll never do the road to Hana again! I’ll fly into the airport if I was with guests that want to go...they can drive. I also was able to stay one night at a condo in Hana, since it’s a long tiring drive. The humidity was unbelievable there!
There is a lava tube you can self explore for a few bucks (they supply a flashlight) near the Hana airport.
Don’t forget your park pass to get into that end of Haleakala.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

We have done the trip a few times just because. We usually drive all the way around. Its too bad there isn't a cut off road open to the public that heads through the Ahihi Wildlife Preserve off the Pilani Hwy. Really though, I wouldn't miss it one bit.

Bill


----------



## TXTortoise (May 24, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I had given thoughts to doing the full loop, but decided against it.  We're driving a Mustang convertible that has terrible ground clearance.  We have to tiptoe over the speedbumps at the resort.  I decided the full loop road was a bit more than I wanted to risk this time around.
> Dave



Dave, I guess you're back home, but FWIW, that is our favorite loop and had even been improved in 2018, since our 2017 trip.  Another way to do it is to grab late breakfast/early lunch at Loeda's, head to Kahului, grab some malasados, then take the loop back to Honolua Bay/Kapalua area...stopping for bread on the way.  Mostly just narrow road, but edges have been cleaned up with new pavement and a big of cliff removal in the tight spots.


----------



## amycurl (May 25, 2018)

emuyshondt said:


> Their main location requires a little bit of adventure spirit. You need to drive up one lane roads and such to get to it. Some locals that way don't like tourists and they let you know! Still, I enjoy driving all the way around from time to time. It is a nice drive, even if sometimes you have to back up to negotiate the narrow roads. I've never run into bad pavement. just very narrow passageways on cliff sides.



Which is why it was such a find for us. Right place, right time, warm bread...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19 (May 25, 2018)

I don’t think that they are back yet.  It is not a fast drive but so much better than when we first drove to Hana and made the loop on a not all paved road and deep cliffs on an eroded narrow road.

I will never forget when we met a VW Bus with a European tourist but we helped each other to guide each other safely without any road rage. 

Added more text.

We also have done the other loop a few times but turned back a few years ago when we had a chance to turn around and stopped driving it since then.  Hope to try it again now I read that the road has improved.  It is a beautiful drive.


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2018)

Xan said:


> That’s cheap for HAWAII!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Costco has the best prices I've seen here.  Some places were over $4.00 gallon.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 25, 2018)

Dave did you drive to Hana today?  I thought that was your plan.


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> Dave, I guess you're back home, but FWIW, that is our favorite loop and had even been improved in 2018, since our 2017 trip.  Another way to do it is to grab late breakfast/early lunch at Loeda's, head to Kahului, grab some malasados, then take the loop back to Honolua Bay/Kapalua area...stopping for bread on the way.  Mostly just narrow road, but edges have been cleaned up with new pavement and a big of cliff removal in the tight spots.



I'd be happy with trying it, if I had a better car.  The Mustang we're driving has over 40,000 car rental miles on it.  It's had a hard life.  Runs well, and has served us fine, but I don't trust it to deal with crazy drivers on a too-narrow road. Another time, another trip, and in a better-suited vehicle, and I'd be up for it.  Same with the road past Hana. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2018)

Delete this.


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2018)

So today we had a very full day.  It started out with breakfast at the 808GrindzCafe in Lahaina.  (It's located in the same strip mall as Foodland.)  It's worth finding.  Again, there was a line down the sidewalk, even though we got there 20 minutes after they opened for the day. I was not leaving a second time, so we hung around.  They had a sign that their credit card machine was busted, so Cash Only.  Luckily, Foodland had an ATM machine.  We finally got in the door about 30 minutes later, and I figured out why it is always so busy:  They have exactly NINE tables, that seat a total of 24 patrons.  No wonder!  There is a vacant storefront right next door, and I asked if they were going to expand into that space.  Our waiter said Yes, they actually are.  It should be open next month (I think he said next month.)  So hopefully it won't be so hard to get a seat in the future.

The menu was extensive, and very affordable.  After looking it over and over, I finally closed my eyes and pointed.  I ended up with a Country Omelette, which is a two-egg omelette with Portuguese Sausage and assorted fillings.  Came with hash browns, and was a fine breakfast.  Not too much, but tasted great.  I'd definitely eat there again.  Spouse had Crab Cake Eggs Benedict, which looked great.  With coffee for the both of us, the total bill was only $23.  A huge bargain. This place will be popular no matter how many tables they have.  Definitely recommended.

 

After breakfast we grabbed a drink from the Starbucks next to Foodland, and then, it was finally time for the Road to Hana.  We've done this drive before, so knew what to expect.  But when we went last time, it was mid-September.  Things were dry as a bone.  Not one waterfall was visible anywhere.  Even the Seven Sacred Pools at Kipahulu were bone dry.  So we had high hopes for today.

We were not disappointed.  We have the GyPSy Guide app on the phone, so after bluetooth pairing it to the car, the app launched, and our tour guide was right in the car with us.  Best $6.00 ever spent on an app. https://gypsyguide.com/tour/road-to-hana-maui/

Weather was decent - not too sunny, not too cloudy.  We dropped the top, and set out.  Several hours, assorted stops, miscellaneous waterfalls viewed, a side trip to the Keanae Peninsula, and lunch at the Nahiku Marketplace later,  http://roadtohana.com/nahiku-marketplace.php, we came away with a number of great pictures, and some awesome memories.  Yes, the Road to Hana has a million turns, two million one-lane bridges, and traffic can be a mess, but it is so interesting to see.  Really a fun drive.  (But then, I own a Porsche Boxster convertible,  as my "me" car, and I like driving on winding, twisty roads. I had fun today, and the Mustang met me turn for turn.  I think the car was happy it was getting some love and attention as more than a transport vehicle for tourists.)





Probably the most interesting part of the drive was the side trip to the Keanae Peninsula.  This little community was the scene of a major 1946 tsunami, and the only building not destroyed was an 1856 church made of lava rock with coral mortar.  It's a beautiful building.





The ocean surf was incredibly rough as it broke on shore.  Easy to see why no swimming is allowed!



 

On the other side of Hana, 45 minutes on the other side, in fact, is Kipahulu, with the so-called Seven Sacred Pools.  Last time, they were dry.  Not so today.  In fact, there was a bit too much water, so there was only a few pools, and everything was pretty wet. Lots of water moving down the way.  But arguably, the best picture of the day was a waterfall as part of those Pools, with a bridge above it.  Traffic heading into this end of Haleakala National Park drives across that bridge on the way into the Park.





The drive back was uneventful. A quick stop to fill the gas tank, and we headed back for a quiet evening at the resort.  Eleven hour day.  Lots of food to eat before we leave on Saturday, so we're cleaning out the fridge.  All in all, a great day, but I must say, I'm exhausted. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2018)

I forgot to mention lunch at the Nahiku Marketplace.  (See the link above.)  It's basically a cluster of food trucks and cook-to-order food places, on the Road to Hana.  Nothing to look at, but the food was incredible!  We both had Marlin Fish & Chips, and it was nearly more than we could eat.  $16 each, cash only.  So fresh and tasty!  Absolutely worth it.

 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 25, 2018)

Beautiful photos again and waterfalls too.  Is it still closed for swimming?


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2018)

taffy19 said:


> Beautiful photos again and waterfalls too.  Is it still closed for swimming?



We did see two people drying off in a parking area near a waterfall along the route heading to Hana.  But I didn't see anyone swimming in the pools at Kipahulu, so I'd say it's probably still closed for swimming.  The water was pretty high, and streams were running pretty fast.   

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2018)

It seems this trip is going to be a lot about food, and some about what we saw, and then some more about what we didn't see. 

Its our last day on Maui, and we wanted to do something new, that we hadn't done before.  So we decided to visit Makawao, an artist-colony-ish place on the flanks of Haleakala.  We had read in the Seattle newspaper about a glassblower who does remarkable work, and whose shop is a living classroom, where people are given the opportunity to learn how to blow glass.  It sounded interesting, so we thought we'd go check it out.

But first, breakfast.  Leoda's is a place we'd heard great things about.  It's on the way to the rest of the island, and seemed a good place to stop to eat.  And, as it happens, when we got there, it was lunch, or nothing.  Nothing "breakfast" was listed.  (Apparently we were too late for breakfast... Not that it really mattered.)  As we are great at compromises, we decided on an early lunch instead: A Spicy Tuna Sandwich on Maui Wheat bread, with avocado, lettuce, tomato, and pickles. Served with pineapple coleslaw on the side, and a Maui Brewing Company Rootbeer to drink.  Very, very tasty.  The spiced tuna was great!
   

We asked if they had any malasadas, but they said they didn't have any.  They recommended we go to Stillwell's Bakery in Wailuku, where they have excellent malasadas.  Sounds like a plan to us!

Then we set out for Makawao.  A quick trip across the island to the Hana Highway, then to the Haleakala Highway, a fast drive up the side of the mountain, a quick left turn onto Makawao Road, and a mile or so later, we were in Makawao Town.

 

There are any number of interesting shops in the town, all with an artist's touch.  At one woodworking shop we saw this amazing Koa wood table, made from extra-rare blond curly Koa.  The artist is a genius with wood. Notice what he did with the top of the table.  Very creative! Don't look at the price.  It'll give you palpitations.

  

The glassblowing shop was interesting, but a letdown.  Oddly, there was very little original glass work that I hadn't seen before.  Some of it was pretty ubiquitous.  I'd have asked questions to learn more about things, except the artist was singularly disinterested that we were even in the shop.  I tried twice to engage him in conversation, but he was too focused on playing a game on his phone than talking to a potential customer.  What's that you say?  Why, yes, I definitely DO think he was more than a bit of a jackass. 

We stopped into Komoda's Bakery in Makawao to ask if they had any malasadas.  They said they were sold out, but recommended we go to Stillwell's Bakery in Wailuku for the best malasadas on the island. Hmm. That's two recommendations the same day in two different towns to the same place?  We need to go there.

So we did.  Turns out we'd eaten lunch at Stillwell's the last time we were on Maui. Maybe that was why the name was familiar.  The place smelled like fresh-baked goodness, and the glass case next to the cash register had all sorts of exotic-looking pies in it.  And then I asked the big question, "Do you folks have any malasadas?"  The girl at the register looked at me like I had mental issues.  "Why, no. Sorry. We are a conventional bakery.  We don't SELL malasadas."  "Ever?" I asked.  "No, we don't.  Never have, never will," she replied.  And a baker who was standing there backed her up, and asked "What gave you the idea that we did?"  So I told them they'd been recommended twice today in different parts of the island, as having THE BEST malasadas on the island.  The baker started to laugh, and said, "I can't imagine why they'd say that.  We have never sold malasadas. We don't have a fryer."  Well, that stinks, now doesn't it?  I was psyched up for fresh, piping-hot malasadas fresh from the fryer, filled with gooey Haupia or lilikoi custard filling.  Looked like none of that for me! Why the hate for malasadas by a "conventional" bakery?  And what's a vacationing retired sailor-boy to do?

Compromise, of course.  I'm great at it.  So we had the most amazing banana cream pie instead.  It was fantastic!!!  Stillwell's rocks, even if they don't sell malasadas.



It was raining again as we left Wailuku, (No Iao Valley for us this trip, apparently.)  We decided to head to Lahaina to wander around some more.  

My sister is house-sitting for us, taking care of our pets, and making it so we can be out here and not worry about things at home.  I wanted to get her something nice as a thank you gift.  She said she really wanted a nice, floor-length muumuu.  Only one store I know of would be likely to have that, and it's Hilo Hattie's.  And they did.  I found the perfect muumuu, kind of dressy, just the right color, and at a price that was almost reasonable.  After we left the store I went directly to the Post Office and mailed it to my sister at my house.  She'll have it in a few days.  She doesn't know it's coming, so she'll have even a greater surprise.

So that kind of wraps up this part of our trip.  We're back at the condo, getting ready to start packing for our flight tomorrow to Lihue, for the second week of our adventure. Still need to do a bit of laundry, clean out the rest of the fridge, load the dishwasher, straighten things up, and get ready for the airport shuffle tomorrow morning.  We plan to have dinner at the resort's Ohana Grill again.  It's a good place to eat.

We've enjoyed our stay on Maui this time, more than I think either of us expected we would. This resort is very, very comfortable.  I give full props to Diamond Resorts for this location, and to Grand Pacific, for giving us an exchange we felt was a real step up.  We're happy.

See you on Kauai!

Dave


----------



## slip (May 26, 2018)

Sounds like a great week and you still have one more to go!!


----------



## Kapolei (May 26, 2018)

Enjoy Kauai!  We are heading out in a few minutes for a stay at MKO.  Unfortunately can’t bring the dog.  So it will be a little shuffling back and forth between home and the resort to visit and feed our abandoned family member.


----------



## Henry M. (May 26, 2018)

For your next time in Maui, here are some Malasada Places. I really like Stillwells. All their bakery products are very good. You can also eat sandwiches and other lunch items. Locals say it is the best bakery on the island. My daughter had her wedding cake made there a couple of years ago, and it was wonderful.


----------



## DaveNV (May 26, 2018)

emuyshondt said:


> For your next time in Maui, here are some Malasada Places. I really like Stillwells. All their bakery products are very good. You can also eat sandwiches and other lunch items. Locals say it is the best bakery on the island. My daughter had her wedding cake made there a couple of years ago, and it was wonderful.




Thanks! I agree their baked goods are great. I just found it amusing that two different places recommended their Malasadas, and they don’t even sell them.

Dave


----------



## Kapolei (May 26, 2018)

Not trying to hijack your thread .... but Beautiful day at MKO...


----------



## DaveNV (May 26, 2018)

Kapolei said:


> Not trying to hijack your thread .... but Beautiful day at MKO...
> 
> View attachment 6859



I like that view!  Suggest starting a new thread, so your posts don't get lost. This one is already five pages long with over 100 replies. 

Dave


----------



## cali-gal (May 27, 2018)

We are here at the KBC now, and thought I'd clarify about the breakfast buffet. It is open Friday,  Saturday,  Sunday and Monday.  That came directly from the cashier/hostess at the buffett. There is an a la carte menu on Wednesday. No breakfast is offered on Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## MrockStar (Jun 12, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I like that view!  Suggest starting a new thread, so your posts don't get lost. This one is already five pages long with over 100 replies.
> 
> Dave


Dave NW we are going there next summer, thank for all the info. AL & Linda Mrock.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 12, 2018)

Happy to share. Have a great time!

Dave


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 15, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks! I agree their baked goods are great. I just found it amusing that two different places recommended their Malasadas, and they don’t even sell them.
> 
> Dave


We’re going [back] to Home Maid Cafe tomorrow for malasadas, and I’ll be happy to report back on how they were. We ate there this morning, but wanted to do something else first.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 20, 2018)

Here is a photo we took a few weeks ago at Haleakala sunrise.  I also included a photo of my favorite sign. 

I spoke with the ranger at the gate, he said they have to turn away 1 out of every 4 cars.  That is about an hour up the mountain.

That is after numerous signs warning visitors that a reservation is required.


----------

